# Hinterbau-Lager Innenauszieher welche Größe für SLAMR 2016



## Dissektion (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Community!

Ich will über den Winter meinen SL/FR AMR Rahmen entlacken lassen und bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich alle Lager sowie Achs- und Schraubensatz des Rahmens wechseln.

FRAGE: Welche Innenauszieher (mm) benötige ich?

LG, Rene


----------



## GHOST_official (3. Dezember 2018)

Servus Rene, 

es gibt prinzipiell drei unterschiedliche Lager am SLAMR/FRAMR Rahmen mit altem Rocker: 





Die Innendurchmesser der Lager sind folgende: 

2 = 17mm 
12 = 15mm
18 = 8mm 

Du brauchst dementsprechend Innenauszieher für alle drei Größen. 

Die Lager kannst du einfach mit den Item-No. bei jedem GHOST-Fachhändler bestellen.

Die komplette Übersichtszeichnung zum SLAMR findest du im Anhang 

Beste Grüße Luca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dissektion (3. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Luca!

Hervorragend, vielen Dank!

LG, Rene


----------

